# Hows the steel at Arcola Creek



## Firefighter-Dadfishin (Jun 14, 2008)

I figure by now someone would say something about Arcola creek in Madison for Steelies? they are running by now i know when i was fishing there years ago before the houses came it was good. 1st steelie was caught there in log jams in 1990 on red worms sorry memories. It was north of Cashen Concrete dont cross the Road o man watch out. So anyways hows the fishing at the MOUTH maybe.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

It is more fun to catch them at Harpersfield.


----------



## Jack'n Fish (Oct 1, 2007)

Fish the Grand more fun more fish more challenge. Ditch fishin is for kids silly wabbit.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Place is alright, but I prefer harpersfield. Arcola gets too crowded for the small numbers of fish there. Plus like the post above, it's ditch fishing. but, on the other hand, it's fishable when other rivers are not!


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Harpersfield Dam on the weekend is a great place to: cross lines, get in a fist fight, throw bait at skittish/distressed fish, slip on the algae covered bottom and fall in, then go home fishless and angry! Good luck wading through/with the crowds! If you want to catch steelhead and not a misdemeanor then fish the tribs or get away from the crowds!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

File this one under "Steelhead posts that lead nowhere".......


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

It's great if you can get your offering down through the 4 inches of ice.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> File this one under "Steelhead posts that lead nowhere".......



That is a big file


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Borat likes to fish there......very niiice.... I take'a your spot then mabey I catch a fish, no?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

1roofmusky said:


> Harpersfield Dam on the weekend is a great place to: cross lines, get in a fist fight, throw bait at skittish/distressed fish, slip on the algae covered bottom and fall in, then go home fishless and angry! Good luck wading through/with the crowds! If you want to catch steelhead and not a misdemeanor then fish the tribs or get away from the crowds!


Dude, it's really not that bad there. Even on the weekends......The river is sooo wide there is a lot of water to fish. I have seen some crowds up there, but have always been able to find a secluded spot to get some chrome hooked up. You are right about the algae though, just take it slow! Never had a problem with other people there, they are actually friendly, it MAY just be you!


----------



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

i agree with carpman ive been up there a half a dozen time and never had a problem everybody is pretty friendly


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

I was at Harpersfield last Saturday, and the "cold" weather put a stop to the crowds. Plus, the Grand is so big that you can almost always find a somewhat secluded hole


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I was working a small stretch of water when some "flyfishers" came up behind me. they seem to travel in packs in this day and age. they asked how I was doing, I said something like, "not too good". then all 3 of them proceeded to walk directly through the small run I was working.

edit: this was at harpersfield.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

Yea, it happens sometimes. Doesn't really matter how a person fishes, sometimes people think their time and spots are more important than yours, even when there is plenty of river


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack'n Fish said:


> Fish the Grand more fun more fish more challenge. Ditch fishin is for kids silly wabbit.


Don't call Parma a kid and pick on his honey hole!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Don't call Parma a kid and pick on his honey hole!


Salt Jockey!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> Salt Jockey!


Lots of people want to have a "salt jockey" friend this time of year!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll be over soon, getting low!


----------



## Firefighter-Dadfishin (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies about Arcola was just curious about the creek like i said i havn't been there since i was 15 which is 1990. Thanks for the info.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Borat likes to fish there......very niiice.... I take'a your spot then mabey I catch a fish, no?


Dang near made me choke on my lunch!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

It was a true story too!!


----------



## Skish (Nov 4, 2008)

ParmaBass said:


> Borat likes to fish there......very niiice.... I take'a your spot then mabey I catch a fish, no?


Yea, I met that guy and his son. Qll by my lonesome, castin a spoon last Monday. Borat and his kid bring 2 rods apiece, one for drop shotting the middle of the pool and one for driftin right in front of me.Changed up to an old walleye spoon, backed up, casted over all four of their lines. You should have seen the looks I got. I told them it'd be ok, reeled the whole mess in walked into the weeds alittle, cut off my spoon and hit the road. Not sure what they were sayin, but I'm fairly certain it wasn't "good Luck"!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

They can be fun to mess with when they piss you off! I told Borat about a special "hair" jig I was using, I told him to ask around at all the local bait shops to see if the carried them, lol......still makes me laugh out loud. Listening to Archman try to hold his laughter was priceless!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I have ran into many borat up fishing, I have many more borat to meet also! They are very annoying, I had one fish literally 5 feet next to me today, and there was plenty of open water! Thick wooden bobbers and 20lb. test......That sounds like fun!


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Carpman-

I'm not trying to "dis" your spot!!! All I'm saying is if I had to drive from the Mansfield area to Harpersfield Dam to Steelhead fish, I would start looking for better spots! Especially spots where the fishes heads aren't bruised and dented from all the wading fisherman!

Don't get me wrong, I've caught many fish there but during the middle of the week in Jan/Feb when theres no ice. I've also never been in a fishing related fist fight or crossed lines with anyone, but I've seen a lot of bad situations unfold in crowds of COLD fisherman! 

 I HAVE slipped on the algae and filled my waders in the middle of January though!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I was laughing because I thought you were going to show him where you got your special "hair" jig.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

This thread is whooped. Arcola is a good spot for anyone trying to catch their first, or when NOTHING else is fishable (or for guys without waders). Other than that, you can have a lot more fun fishing Harpersfield.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

You are right, Muskie, Arcola can be a good spot when nothing else is fishable! It also clears just like the PA rivers do, very fast! But, I like the thrill of finding a steelhead in a big river. Also, 1roofmusky, no harm no foul. I am just trying to spill the truth! Hapersfield is one of my Many, Many spots I fish on a days trip! Plus I have a friend that lives about 10 minutes from there and knows the ropes! The dam is not the only thing to fish in that park, there is a lot of access there......


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Carpman-
I'm glad to hear that you're not a borat with 20lb mono and red/white bobbers! You are right about the park being more than just the dam. With a short hike down river, you can access many other steelhead holding areas. I just get annoyed with all the slack-jaws tryin' to catch "deener" at the dam when all they're doin' is spookin' 'em.


----------



## Firefighter-Dadfishin (Jun 14, 2008)

roof musky YOU are right about the spooking cause at ARCOLA u would spook the fish ........ WOW lets do the Dam i would like to meet send a pm please and learn some fishing cause im new on river fishing its still thawed on west side of dam as of today


----------



## Dirt_Boy_200 (May 7, 2008)

Carpman,

At least we got to see how they land fish off the bridge. I just don't see the fun int that. I was down there around 10:30 or so. It looked like a Margarita bowl. So we'll have to wait a while. I have a new hole to try in Geneva on a little creek.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Firefighter-dadfishin -
I tried to PM you but you are not receiving messages right now. You may need to clear out some of your old PM's. -Gabe


----------

